# Acvident



## DenDon (May 2, 2016)

I had a car accident. It was my fault.
I rear ended someone and received 3 points on my license.
I wasn't on a trip with a passenger.

Can i still drive for uber/Lyft?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Why don't you apply and find out. How would we know? The better question is, after reading everything on this board, why would you want to?


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Why don't you apply and find out. How would we know? The better question is, after reading everything on this board, why would you want to?


Yeah? Why would you want to? Your insurance is gonna be more than you can probably make driving to make the payments on the policy...LOL


----------

